# 2006 Clutch slave cylinder reservoir



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

Do all 2004-2006 cars have the rubber condom piece inside the reservoir? My 2006 does not. 2006 M6 owners chime in.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

The slave doesn't have a reservoir. Do you mean the master? If so I'm not sure what a "condom piece is" lol. I have an 06 and the master reservoir is just a small plastic tank with nothing inside. Are you having any problems?


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

See pic of my rubber. My 04 has it, 06 doesnt.


----------

